# Curious about making a 'living' tail.



## Witchlet (Sep 7, 2008)

I've had tails before. I still do. But they all just kind of... sit there.

It's four am, don't sue me if this sound insane.
Is it possible to make a moving furry tail? 
Without electronics, I mean, because that would get pretty expensive.
Are there tutorials?
I wunna make one, maybe before I go to nekocon in 2 months. <3. :0

I'm thinking possibly pneumatic hosing, with some kind of manual motion attached to the body where common contraction would be, that would be discreet.. and not too disgusting XD
Ie, under arms, wired to the palm of a fursuit's paw, it would be naturally held to the waist with some kind of belt.

Don't get me wrong though - I've seen electronic tails, they're amazing. But I think they're way out of my price range. 
{Feel free to tell me if there's DIY way though that's much cheaper! D':}

I want to make my fursona's tail, which in itself is a challenge, since her tail is very long furred, which would be another hurdle for me that I haven't looked into, do they make fake fur that's long? o_o I've only ever found short fur.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.avians.net/~legend/griftail.html

could try that, it Might work


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 7, 2008)

they make fur of all piles... you just has to look dear


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you quiet :33 I think i'm gunna try that.


----------

